# 𝗗𝗮𝘁𝗶𝗻𝗴 𝗔𝗻𝗱 𝗠𝗮𝘁𝗶𝗻𝗴- 𝗘𝘃𝗼𝗹𝘂𝘁𝗶𝗼𝗻𝗮𝗿𝘆 𝗣𝗿𝗶𝗻𝗰𝗶𝗽𝗹𝗲𝘀: Beauty vs. Personality: Which Is More Effective In The Dating Market?



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

Self-compassion is life's secret sauce, humanity's energy reactor; it makes everything better. (I'll get to that later.) Our attachment type refers to how secure we felt when we were with our parents. People who have a secure bond to their parents—those whose parents were constantly warm and loving, and who addressed their needs—feel deserving of comfort and support as adults, and are thus kinder to themselves.











Those who grew up with parents who were inconsistent—emotionally present at times but not at others—or who were negligent are more prone to feel inadequate and unlovable. Self-compassion becomes more difficult as a result of this.

*Every human is a prisoner to their evolutionary programming algorithms; when a lady falls for a horrible boy, her actions are preprogrammed and hence unconscious, but her choices are rarely stupid evolutionary speaking.*

*Key🔑

Physical Beauty=Genetic Health & Fitness, Capabilities, DNA quality

Personality=Intentions, attitude, life style*
Note: Childhood experiences have a significant impact on personality, and for individuals whose parents were emotionally, physically, or sexually abusive, fear can mix with signals of caring, making them exceedingly neurotic and highly sensitive HSP. Giving yourself compassion in this situation might be rather frightening.

Everyone desires the complete package, both in terms of appearance and personality. However, only one is superior in terms of progression. For a fast sensory experience, we'll always choose one over the other.

Evolution dictates that the fittest survive, hence the last guy standing will always be the strongest and the last man surviving.

In terms of character, most women regard the ESTP personality type to be the most appealing, particularly the SJ kinds. However, if the ESTP in question looks like a 3/10, he is likely to be rejected.

*ESTP is a very appealing physically then. yes, yes, yes
ESTP is an unattractive. No*

Looks wins again, any woman would want to be with an handsome stud regardless of who he is. Just as any man would want to fuck a hot girl regardless of her character or morality, just for the pleasure of the sensory experience.

Looks triumph once more; regardless of who he is, any woman would want to be with a handsome stud. Any male, regardless of her character or morality, would want to fuck a hot girl only for the pleasure of the sensory experience.

Both appearance and personality are vital, but when it comes to sex, a female will choose a hot stud over an unattractive dude with a nice personality every time. Women are genetically wired to mate with guys who have the highest quality DNA. It's for the greater good of a stronger baby and a better DNA build.


*People that are attractive also tend to have a high IQ, anyway when it comes to dating, women always have the upper hand. Women don't have to work as hard as males when it comes to dating and mating since they know the guys will come to them.

The double XX chromosome, which offers her a better genome damage repair recovery, is one of the reasons why women live longer. The Y chromosome gives a man more muscle mass and strength, but it also makes him more sensitive to genome corruption and damage healing.*

It's no surprise that attractive people are more likely to get hired than average, that attractive people earn more money, and that teachers prefer attractive students over ugly or average kids. Beautiful people are less likely to be lonely and have a large circle of friends.

Often, a person's failure is not due to a lack of effort; rather, it is due to his poor genetic IQ and low-quality DNA genome, which makes him appear unappealing. Willpower alone is insufficient.

*Survival mode B is about overhacking the evolutionary restraints for the unattractive lonely man.

Survival mode A necessitates being attractive and having a high IQ, but Survival mode B does not. It only takes three skills: self-compassion, rationality, and mindfulness.*









*If they're an unsightly skiny/fat guy with a low IQ, it suggests they're:*

*1) Women will never choose them.

2) They'll spend the majority of their time alone.

3) They'll be more susceptible to despair and anxiety.

4) They will have few or no friends, as well as a lack of social support.

5) They'll have a harder time being employed at job.

6) Due to frequent rejection, they develop a high level of self-hatred and poor self-compassion, resulting in a highly sensitive individual.*

*As a result, you're in an extremely dangerous scenario. But don't worry, you'll be fine; all you have to do now is switch to survival mode B.*








*Switch to Survival mode B.*


*1) Rejection resistance

2) Loneliness resistance

3) Sturdy and resistant to despair and anxiety

4) High introversion resistance to the absence of friends

5) Content in the midst of adversity

6) Learning to be empathetic and attentive of oneself.*

*Develop self-compassion abilities. People who have a higher level of self-compassion are happier, more hopeful, more optimistic. They're happier in their life and thankful for what they have. They're less worried, depressed, stressed, or afraid.*








*They're less prone to consider suicide or to abuse drugs or alcohol. They're wiser and more emotionally intelligent, and they can better control their negative emotions. They have a more favourable perception of themselves and are less prone to eating disorders.

They're more likely to practise healthy habits like exercising, eating well, and visiting the doctor on a regular basis. They're physically fitter, sleeping better, catching fewer colds, and having stronger immune systems.

They're more motivated, conscientious, and take on more personal responsibility. They're more resilient in the face of adversity and have greater guts and resolve to achieve their objectives.

They enjoy more functional and deep relationships with friends, family, and love partners, as well as higher levels of sexual satisfaction. They're more forgiving, empathic, and capable of seeing things from other people's viewpoints. They are more sensitive to others while also being able to care for others without being exhausted. It's not a bad collection of benefits for doing something as easy as treating yourself like a good friend.

Self-compassionate persons have better self-esteem, but they avoid the pitfalls set by the pursuit of high self-esteem. Self-compassion, unlike high self-esteem, is not associated to narcissism. It does not lead to a permanent state of social comparison or ego-defence. Slowly introduce compassion so it isn't as overwhelming. To put it another way, we need to practise self-compassion in a self-compassionate way.

Self-compassion gives you a sense of self-worth that isn't based on how you appear, how successful you are, or whether or not others approve of you. It comes with no strings attached. This means that the feeling of worthiness that emerges from self-compassion becomes more consistent over time.*

*The numerous advantages of self-compassion, as well as the fact that it is a skill that can be learnt, explain why so many researchers have begun to investigate this mindset.*


----------



## lat288 (Sep 21, 2021)

Seriously its obvious.
I can only imagine young teens with no experience asking this.
Beauty only got you to the gate. Personality is what keeps a person.
Like everyone knows this, its common sense at this point.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

I’ve turned down plenty of hot jackasses in my time.


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

lat288 said:


> Seriously its obvious.
> I can only imagine young teens with no experience asking this.
> Beauty only got you to the gate. Personality is what keeps a person.
> Like everyone knows this, its common sense at this point.


It's not actually that obvious, many pick up artists in the red pill community think that it's all about being a bad boy that it's about your personality on how good your game is.

*#Looks are more important to men than women=False

#Looks are more important to women than men=False

#Looks are important to both women and men=True*


----------



## WraithOfNightmare (Jun 20, 2019)

It would be a mistake, or rather, kidding ourselves to assume that for the vast majority of us, looks don’t factor into finding a mate at all. In the animal world it’s often the male specimens of many species that must impress with their looks. For example (a somewhat obscure one), there is a group of saltwater fish called Fairy Wrasses where the most colorful specimens are the males, and they must engage in dancing and flashing, as well as courtship rituals to impress the females for mating. As a guy who’s into girls, who’s nerdy but objectively not too bad looking, I admit I don’t want a girl I’m not physically attracted to at all and I’m sure most girls would sort of be the same.

However, at the end of the day, looks will only carry you so far, even if you age well you’re gonna look different at 65 than at 25. This is why you need to look for intrinsic qualities that you value in a life companion. I don’t want to sound too cliche, but looks will change (not necessarily fade) but wisdom and being beautiful on the inside is something you can’t fake or “patch up.” It’s either there or not. If you go for the most attractive but not the most compatible (or even entirely incompatible) person, when you suffer from almost daily disagreements and drawn out conflicts after two, five, ten years, how much consolation will you still get out of the fact that he / she is a looker?

If it were left to me trying to advise my future kids: Don’t necessarily go for the stunner that captivates you and makes your heart stop the moment you see him / her. Go for the one that you’re attracted to, not too in your face but rather one that makes you feel at ease. Then, get to know the hell out of what that person is made of and see if they share many fundamental values and goals with you. (It’s hard to fully describe in English)


Temptation can be a hard one. We often like to think we can do better and I have gotten into that trap myself. It takes reminding oneself that the grass often isn’t any greener on the other side, and that these long-term commitments already in my life exist for good reasons / started with good reasons.


----------



## Mark R (Dec 23, 2015)

X10E8 said:


> However, if the ESTP in question looks like a 3/10, he is likely to be rejected.


The woman in this video selected the man she rated worst in looks (3/10) because of his personality.




I think personality is really important. You will often see the most attractive people paired with an average looking person because of personality. An attractive person might initially get my attention, but eventually, it is always personality for the win!


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

Mark R said:


> The woman in this video selected the man she rated worst in looks (3/10) because of his personality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, that guy had a emotionally intelligent personality, his also pretty good looking, well not good looking as the other guys but still. His personality seemed more authentic and welcoming than the other guys personality. However this girl isn't your typical girl, she is more of the logical types...


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Pet peeve, the misapplicaton and misunderstanding of evolution. Evolution favors adaptability so genetically, the mutation that ensures survival sufficient to breed the most, will dominate. Examples would be having an opposable thumb or greater applicable intelligence.

Relative to today's society and men, men seek beauty above all the rest. Women vary in what we seek and are more adaptable.


----------



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)

mia-me said:


> Pet peeve, the misapplicaton and misunderstanding of evolution. Evolution favors adaptability so genetically, the mutation that ensures survival sufficient to breed the most, will dominate. Examples would be having an opposable thumb or greater applicable intelligence.
> 
> Relative to today's society and men, men seek beauty above all the rest. Women vary in what we seek and are more adaptable.


Yes, I agree with some of what you mentioned, but you have the last bit backwards: men vary and are open to different types of women, whilst women are more picky.

Most guys would swipe right on tinder, on practically every girl they see, while women are pickier and more selective when it comes to finding a match. More selective about the which guys to mate with. Whereas guys are more open about it.


----------



## Glittris (May 15, 2020)

Let me point to a single proof, called evolution.

Reason we are here, right before initiating the final and last step in this biological evolution (Human-kind will unite in one single celebration while inventing "A.I".., yes, not just the "singularity"-argument, but it will be the last real invention humankind ever will make..., A.I will in No-Time(tm) create all other inventions that ever will be needed, duh...

So, the reason we got here, is "thanks" tho the fact that countless of other generations of females did actually prefer to mate with partners that actually had a brain. What beauty has to do with it? Bah, just a blip in the evolutionary tree.


----------



## 497882 (Nov 6, 2017)

X10E8 said:


> View attachment 887578
> 
> View attachment 887581
> 
> ...


Well I mean it depends. You do have to have one or the other to attract a mate though. If you are physical appealing but have a bad attitude you might be considered a one night stand but not a future husband/wife/Bf/Gf or whatever. While you can be hideous to look at but if you have an amazing personality and able to score. The thing is you just have to have enough positive traits that people can overlook your flaws. Than there is a third tactic in which you trap and manipulate people using PUA and abuser tactics to trick someone into loving you. But that requires a bit of psychological knowledge so you have to at least be intelligent enough to pull that off. This applys to both men and woman. If a chick s gonna treat a guy like trash he might want to bang her once or for awhile but eventually want a nicer woman. If a guys a jerk but hot a girl might want him for a bit ot once in awhile but he might not be considered boyfriend material. Also anyone who wines they are nice and so can't get a girl/guy are entitled little flees who need to be spat at.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I don’t think it’s one or the other. 

The sweet spot is probably somewhere in the middle and a combo of both moderately rather than one extreme.


----------



## thisisme (Apr 11, 2010)

beauty will get you more first dates and personality with get you more 2nd + , right?


----------



## ESFJMouse (Oct 13, 2020)

Most likely it is a combination, for a long- term relationship a good personality is essential.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

497882 said:


> Well I mean it depends. You do have to have one or the other to attract a mate though. If you are physical appealing but have a bad attitude you might be considered a one night stand but not a future husband/wife/Bf/Gf or whatever. While you can be hideous to look at but if you have an amazing personality and able to score. The thing is you just have to have enough positive traits that people can overlook your flaws. Than there is a third tactic in which you trap and manipulate people using PUA and abuser tactics to trick someone into loving you. But that requires a bit of psychological knowledge so you have to at least be intelligent enough to pull that off. This applys to both men and woman. If a chick s gonna treat a guy like trash he might want to bang her once or for awhile but eventually want a nicer woman. If a guys a jerk but hot a girl might want him for a bit ot once in awhile but he might not be considered boyfriend material. Also anyone who wines they are nice and so can't get a girl/guy are entitled little flees who need to be spat at.


What is PUA?


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> What is PUA?


Pick up artist.


----------

